
Ask HN: Hiding Bitcoin/blockchain related news from HN? - anorphirith
I&#x27;ve seen a tremendous increase in bitcoin related news lately on HN. I would love to have a way to block all related news from my feed. Engadget had&#x2F;has? a similar feature about apple products
======
alistproducer2
I wrote a chrome extension for just such a thing.

[https://github.com/ShamariFeaster/chrome-extension-hn-
filter](https://github.com/ShamariFeaster/chrome-extension-hn-filter)

~~~
anorphirith
awesome, thanks

------
cocktailpeanuts
When you find a way please share so I can run the algorithm in reverse.

